# Radio Station Promotes Ryleys Run



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

One of our local radio stations on May 23 is going to run a half hour promotion for Ryleys Run and we are going to go on and talk about the event and try and get more people to come. We are also going to have a live link with Dirks Fund so that Bob or Mary or Kathy can talk about Dirks and why we are doing the event to help support them. This is going to be a huge bonus for us. Hopefully it will give us the exposure we need.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is wonderful! I think this will be a really huge event this year. Thanks for all of your hard work and dedication. This is really fantastic news!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Janis. I think so too. Its getting so much exposure and we are setting up tables at two malls for three weekends between May and the first week of June. So I think with all the exposure and the word of mouth from people who went last year, its going to be wonderful. This is a good thing because Dirk's can certainly use the help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! Glad I don't have to speak!!! :uhoh: Could you imagine? LOL Let me know what station it's on!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Congrats! Glad I don't have to speak!!! :uhoh: Could you imagine? LOL Let me know what station it's on!!!


Oh Gee, Kim, I dont know, I think maybe you should take the day off from work that day and come over and be a part of the team and talk.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

See if they will put pictures of doggies on their web site. People can't resist pictures of Goldens!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> See if they will put pictures of doggies on their web site. People can't resist pictures of Goldens!


Oh that is a good idea. Maybe the day we air, they can do that or right before and then plug it on their website the rest of the way. Very good idea Vern. Thanks so much.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh Gee, Kim, I dont know, I think maybe you should take the day off from work that day and come over and be a part of the team and talk.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:​ 
Thank you!!!​


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:​
> Thank you!!!​


Is that a no thank you?? I might have to groan you for that one. LMAOOO!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Is that a no thank you?? I might have to groan you for that one. LMAOOO!!!!!


I'll just groan you back! Donna, would they post photos of dogs that need adopting?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

That is great, I'm going to have to catch this on the hook-up. Do you have a link to the radio station and or time of the day on May 23rd.
That week is our last week of school, I would love to set this up in the class room for the kids, something different for them.

Oh!... I have another idea to chain link this together....:listen: :yes: :greenboun 
Mary are you thinking what I'm thinking? I know it's a real scary thought to admit that you could be on the same wave length as moi!:slamdoor:
:hide: 
I bet Teddy could unload a ton of them before, during and after this radio event....:dblthumb2 :thinking: :scratchch:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

kra said:


> That is great, I'm going to have to catch this on the hook-up. Do you have a link to the radio station and or time of the day on May 23rd.
> That week is our last week of school, I would love to set this up in the class room for the kids, something different for them.
> 
> Oh!... I have another idea to chain link this together....:listen: :yes: :greenboun
> ...


Not sure of the time yet. But I will let you know as soon as I know. As for the link, the radio station is WGY if that helps.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kra said:


> That is great, I'm going to have to catch this on the hook-up. Do you have a link to the radio station and or time of the day on May 23rd.
> That week is our last week of school, I would love to set this up in the class room for the kids, something different for them.
> 
> Oh!... I have another idea to chain link this together....:listen: :yes: :greenboun
> ...


Im thinking Bob or Kathy can talk.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this it? I can listen if it's within these times.
810 WGY | WGY.com | WGY-HD | New York's Capital Region


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Is this it? I can listen if it's within these times.
> 810 WGY | WGY.com | WGY-HD | New York's Capital Region


Yup that is the station alright. Glad you will be able to hear it.


----------

